# Lowering springs ???



## Gomo187 (Apr 2, 2004)

can someone help with a question??
i wanna lower my spec-v but need input, can i just get springs such as megan racings kit w/o replacing shock/strut combo, if so how much is a maximum lowering amount keeping the stock combo and if this is not a good idea can someone point me in the right direction (brands and where i can get a decent deal is appreciated) thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any lowering springs and stock dampers are gonna crap out the stock dampers fairly fast, this is a fact. As for spring brands, please do a search, it has been covered.


----------



## Gomo187 (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> any lowering springs and stock dampers are gonna crap out the stock dampers fairly fast, this is a fact. As for spring brands, please do a search, it has been covered.


dude seriously not everyone has no life like yourself and can sit here and read every single thread that gets put up im not retarded and i know how to search...i didnt find the answer i was looking for and didnt have time to look through dozen or more pages of things to do lowering springs, so i asked my fellow nissan owners for some help...therefore if you arent going to help me then dont bother replying to my post, i dont need your kind of information


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Gomo187 said:


> dude seriously not everyone has no life like yourself and can sit here and read every single thread that gets put up im not retarded and i know how to search...i didnt find the answer i was looking for and didnt have time to look through dozen or more pages of things to do lowering springs, so i asked my fellow nissan owners for some help...therefore if you arent going to help me then dont bother replying to my post, i dont need your kind of information


he is a mod....and when we see the SAME kind of posts over and over we tell that person to search.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Gomo187 said:


> dude seriously not everyone has no life like yourself and can sit here and read every single thread that gets put up im not retarded and i know how to search...i didnt find the answer i was looking for and didnt have time to look through dozen or more pages of things to do lowering springs, so i asked my fellow nissan owners for some help...therefore if you arent going to help me then dont bother replying to my post, i dont need your kind of information


Um... I think Chimmike is just a little irked because there is a sticky at the top of this section that covers pretty much what you're looking for. As for suspension basics for your car, try Kojima's Garage onSentra.net.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't even think I was being that rude...............this thread is locked. Attitude like that isn't appreciated new guy. Try and look around a little bit before getting hissy. The board _did_ exist before you joined.


----------

